# How I cured my IBS



## NicoT101 (Jan 28, 2020)

I suffered with IBS for over 7 years of my life. I tried all the medical advice on my diet and also underwent numerous treatments, medications diet changes, exercise. I even changed jobs so that I was less stressed! Nothing ever worked. Eventually I felt helpless with no more tricks or tips to try, I was depressed and sick of everything, I was socially awkward and struggled to fit in, I felt different to others and it was unfair. I then decided to do something that no one told me to do. I stopped eating all meat and fish and I also stopped consuming dairy. I now know that this is called the vegan diet, when I first heard of it I thought it was extreme and I like meat. Besides, no one ever told me to cut meat or animal products out of my diet, they actually told me that I would not get all the minerals I needed from plants. So, i decided to get a multi vitamin with B12 and the rest and went full on the Vegan diet. It's been over a year now and I have no problems with my gut and I am healthier than I have ever been. I'm not a doctor or scientist and I dont know if this will help anyone else. But I wanted to share my story as I honestly feel your pain. Good luck and I hope everyone with IBS gets cured! (Btw, I have no issues eating high FODMAP foods either).


----------

